# Another new mold discovery



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I found this company this morning. http://www.simplysupermolds.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9 They were recommended by someone on the Dish. She only used the little individual molds though. There isn't a whole lot of product description so I sent an email with questions. I will let you all know what I find out from them.

Tiffany


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

They sent me more info and more pictures of the mold in use and I think I am going to order from them. I can't post the pics here but if you are interested let me know and I will email them to you.

Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, those look good. Sort of like the liner in upland molds.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Just took a closer look at the dimensions and the inside measurements are really a lot smaller than I would like.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....the dimensions don't work for me either.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought my newest mold from woodfields. Got a double log mold with silicon liners when he had a sale recently. Similar to uplands. I have an upland slab mold which I love.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link- a couple of them might work for somehting I have in mind. Special stuff, smaller batches.


----------

